# HELP!! Blue Screen/ Restart Problem



## cocoabrotha81 (Jun 17, 2006)

I keep having this problem where my computer will stop all tasks and just go to a blue screen error. I have seen 2 different blue screen messages though. I haven't been able to write down all the information yet. But one blue screen error says, 
"If this is first time you've seen error screen, reboot. If it appears agains run system diagnostic utility (i don't know how) supplied by manufacturer. In particular, run a memory check, and check for faulty or mismatched memory. etc..." When the comp restarts this is the technical info on the error report. 
"STOP: 0x0000007F (0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000). Error signature: BCCode: 7f BCP1: 00000000 BCP2: 00000000 BCP3: 00000000 BCP4: 00000000 OSVer: 5_1_2600 SP: 2_0 Product: 256_1 following files included in error report; 
C:\ DOCUME~1/patrickg\LOCALS\Temp\Werb777.dir00\Mini062806-01.dmp
C:\ DOCUME~1/patrickg\LOCALS\Temp\Werb777.dir00\sysdata.xml"

The technical info for the other blue screen error is.
BCCode: 50 BCP1: FFBDF000 BCP2: 00000000 BCP3: F76BC9BE BCP4: 00000000 OSVer: 5_1_2600 SP: 2_0 Product: 256_1

If anyone out there is familiar with this, please help. THank you in advance.

Patrick


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

goto
control panel>
system>
advanced tab>
startup and recovery - settings>
under the title - system failure
untick - automatically restart

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;320299

now when it crashes - it willnot restart and the blue screen should stay on the screen 
post the info on the screen 
it will give the errorcodes and a filename, if caused by a driver.

maybe worth running a memory test
http://www.memtest.org/

anyfile names included after those numbers


----------



## cocoabrotha81 (Jun 17, 2006)

OK, I was able to write down the whole blue screen error message and it goes as follows:
"A problem has been detected and Windows has been shut down to prevent damage to your computer. If this is the first time you've seen this stop erro screen, restart you computer. If this screen appears again, follow these steps:
Run a system diagnostic utility supplied by your hardware manufacturer. In particular, run a memory check, and check for faulty or mismatched memory. Try changing video adapters.
Disable or remove any newly installed hardware and drivers. Disable or remove any newly installed software. If you need to use safe mode to remove or disable components, restart your computer, press F8 to select advanced startup options, and then select safe mode.
Technical Info:
***STOP: 0x0000007F ( 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000)

Beginning dump of physical memory
Physical memory dump complete.
Contact your system administrator or technical support group for further assistance."

BTW, I was running AOL, Yahoo Messenger, and LimeWire when I got the stop error screen if that's of any use.

Patrick


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

is LimeWire P2P for sharing music


----------



## cocoabrotha81 (Jun 17, 2006)

Yes it is


----------



## cocoabrotha81 (Jun 17, 2006)

Also, how do I run the memtest?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

0x0000007F can be caused by a virus or an antivirus clash with certain products so

go to here and download 'Hijack This!' self installer. Save it to the desktop or other suitable place. * DO NOT just press run from the website* Double click on the file and it will install to C:\program files\hijackthis and create an entry in the start menu and an optional shortcut on desktop. 
Click on the entry in start menu or on the desktop to run HijackThis
Click the "Scan" button, when the scan is finished the scan button will become "Save Log" click that and save the log. 
Go to where you saved the log and click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" then Paste the log back here in a reply.
It will possibly show issues deserving our attention, but most of what it lists will be harmless or even required, 
so *do NOT fix anything yet.*
Someone here will be happy to help you analyze the results.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

And there is a good chance that if you do have a virus, you picked it up via a limewire download.

You should seriously think about uninstalling that program.

Here is a link that talks about programs like that:
http://stealingisillegal.com/


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://forums.techguy.org/security/476244-unable-remove.html

Is this the same computer?


----------



## cocoabrotha81 (Jun 17, 2006)

dvk01, 
Here is a log of my HJT scan,

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 6:15:36 PM, on 7/7/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe
C:\Program Files\ewido anti-spyware 4.0\guard.exe
C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCDsrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\type32.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\PURENE~1\PORTMA~1\PortAOL.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\PRISMSVR.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\SBCSEL~1\SMARTB~1\MotiveSB.exe
C:\Program Files\Visual Networks\Visual IP InSight\SBC\IPMon32.exe
C:\Program Files\Visual Networks\Visual IP InSight\SBC\IPClient.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\point32.exe
C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCD.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1126673295\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\browser\ybrwicon.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\2Wire\2PortalMon.exe
C:\Program Files\ewido anti-spyware 4.0\ewido.exe
C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0a\waol.exe
C:\Program Files\2Wire 802.11g Wireless\PRISMCFG.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\browser\ycommon.exe
C:\Program Files\VIA\RAID\raid_tool.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
c:\program files\common files\aol\1126673295\ee\services\antiSpywareApp\ver2_0_25_1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe
C:\Program Files\SBC Self Support Tool\bin\mpbtn.exe
c:\program files\common files\aol\1126673295\ee\aolsoftware.exe
C:\Program Files\Opera\Opera.exe
C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0a\shellmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\AcroRd32.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spider.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus.../sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://yahoo.sbc.com/dsl
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://yahoo.sbc.com/dsl
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus.../sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://yahoo.sbc.com/dsl
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by Yahoo!
R3 - URLSearchHook: AOLTBSearch Class - {EA756889-2338-43DB-8F07-D1CA6FB9C90D} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AOL Toolbar 3.0\aoltb.dll
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn3\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn3\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! IE Services Button - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: AOL Toolbar Launcher - {7C554162-8CB7-45A4-B8F4-8EA1C75885F9} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AOL Toolbar 3.0\aoltb.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {9394EDE7-C8B5-483E-8773-474BF36AF6E4} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: AOL Toolbar - {DE9C389F-3316-41A7-809B-AA305ED9D922} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AOL Toolbar 3.0\aoltb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn3\yt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [type32] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\type32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pure Networks Port Magic] "C:\PROGRA~1\PURENE~1\PORTMA~1\PortAOL.exe" -Run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PRISMSVR.EXE] "C:\WINDOWS\system32\PRISMSVR.EXE" /APPLY
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Motive SmartBridge] C:\PROGRA~1\SBCSEL~1\SMARTB~1\MotiveSB.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IPInSightMonitor 01] "C:\Program Files\Visual Networks\Visual IP InSight\SBC\IPMon32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IPInSightLAN 01] "C:\Program Files\Visual Networks\Visual IP InSight\SBC\IPClient.exe" -l
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelliPoint] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\point32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InCD] C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOLDialer] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLDial.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HostManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1126673295\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [YBrowser] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\browser\ybrwicon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOL Spyware Protection] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IPHSend] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\IPHSend\IPHSend.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IPInSightMonitor 02] "C:\Program Files\SBC Yahoo!\Connection Manager\IP InSight\IPMon32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [2wSysTray] C:\Program Files\2Wire\2PortalMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!ewido] "C:\Program Files\ewido anti-spyware 4.0\ewido.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe" -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AOL Fast Start] "C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0a\AOL.EXE" -b
O4 - Startup: Reboot.exe
O4 - Global Startup: 2Wire Wireless Client.lnk = C:\Program Files\2Wire 802.11g Wireless\PRISMCFG.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: SBC Self Support Tool.lnk = C:\Program Files\SBC Self Support Tool\bin\matcli.exe
O4 - Global Startup: VIA RAID TOOL.lnk = C:\Program Files\VIA\RAID\raid_tool.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AIM Search - res://C:\Program Files\AIM Toolbar\AIMBar.dll/aimsearch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar Search - c:\program files\aol\aol toolbar 3.0\resources\en-US\local\search.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &SMS - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsms.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\npjpi150_06.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\npjpi150_06.dll
O9 - Extra button: AOL Toolbar - {3369AF0D-62E9-4bda-8103-B4C75499B578} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AOL Toolbar 3.0\aoltb.dll
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .htm: C:\Program Files\Netscape\Netscape Browser\PLUGINS\npTrident.dll
O12 - Plugin for .pdf: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\PLUGINS\nppdf32.dll
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Chat - http://us.chat1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/chat/applet/c381/chat.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Dominoes - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/dot8_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {31B7EB4E-8B4B-11D1-A789-00A0CC6651A8} - http://www.cult3d.com/download/cult.cab
O16 - DPF: {31E68DE2-5548-4B23-88F0-C51E6A0F695E} - https://support.microsoft.com/OAS/ActiveX/odc.cab
O16 - DPF: {4A3CF76B-EC7A-405D-A67D-8DC6B52AB35B} - http://aolcc.aol.com/computercheckup/qdiagcc.cab
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/4,0,0,101/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1133387768546
O16 - DPF: {6F750200-1362-4815-A476-88533DE61D0C} (Ofoto Upload Manager Class) - http://cingular.kodakmobile.com/downloads/BUM/BUM_WIN_IE_1/axofupld.cab
O16 - DPF: {7B297BFD-85E4-4092-B2AF-16A91B2EA103} - http://www3.ca.com/securityadvisor/virusinfo/webscan.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/1,0,0,26/mcgdmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {D18F962A-3722-4B59-B08D-28BB9EB2281E} (PhotosCtrl Class) - http://photos.yahoo.com/ocx/us/yexplorer1_9us.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/web_games/popcap/bejeweled2/popcaploader_v6.cab
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - America Online - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
O23 - Service: AOL TopSpeed Monitor (AOL TopSpeedMonitor) - America Online, Inc - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe
O23 - Service: AOL Spyware Protection Service (AOLService) - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\\aolserv.exe
O23 - Service: ewido anti-spyware 4.0 guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\ewido anti-spyware 4.0\guard.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: InCD Helper (InCDsrv) - AHEAD Software - C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCDsrv.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: WAN Miniport (ATW) Service (WANMiniportService) - America Online, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
O23 - Service: YPCService - Yahoo! Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\YPCSER~1.EXE


----------



## cocoabrotha81 (Jun 17, 2006)

AcaCandy said:


> http://forums.techguy.org/security/476244-unable-remove.html
> 
> Is this the same computer?


No, that is from a different computer.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, thanks, perhaps you could follow up on that thread then? The good security folks take their time to assist, and it's always appreciated when people follow up on things


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

with no antivirus running anything is possible here

it looks like one of teh smitfraud varients so

Please download *SmitfraudFix* (by *S!Ri*)
Extract the content (a folder named *SmitfraudFix*) to your Desktop.

Open the *SmitfraudFix* folder and double-click *smitfraudfix.cmd*
Select option #1 - *Search* by typing *1* and press "*Enter*"; a text file will appear, which lists infected files (if present).
Please copy/paste the content of that report into your next reply.

*Note* : *process.exe* is detected by some antivirus programs (AntiVir, Dr.Web, Kaspersky) as a "RiskTool"; it is not a virus, but a program used to stop system processes. Antivirus programs cannot distinguish between "good" and "malicious" use of such programs, therefore they may alert the user.

then I strongly recopmmend an antivirus

try the trial version of Kaspersky 6

select downloads in left column & then trials, select antivirus 6 & install it & run a full system scan and see what it finds

don't run it till you ahve posted teh smitfraud log though please


----------



## jakethecat (Jun 22, 2006)

Viri & spyware are like termites. If your house has a termite problem you might be able to kill all the termites, but never repair all the damage they did. I would recommend you save yourself the long-term headache & re-install your OS.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

jakethecat said:


> Viri & spyware are like termites. If your house has a termite problem you might be able to kill all the termites, but never repair all the damage they did. I would recommend you save yourself the long-term headache & re-install your OS.


WHAT?????????? 

That is utter nonsense.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

jakethecat - have a long read in the secruity section and see post from 
Rollin' Rog, cookiegal,	flrman1 $teve, Cybertech, dvk01
to name just a few of the gurus who have fixed PC'
In fact Flrman1 fixed two of my laptops and they worked very well afterwards and did not need the OS re-installed, so i'm talking from my own experiance.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

jakethecat said:


> Viri & spyware are like termites. If your house has a termite problem you might be able to kill all the termites, but never repair all the damage they did. I would recommend you save yourself the long-term headache & re-install your OS.


There are about 60 or 70 viruses or bad spyware infections that I would agree with format & reinstall from scratch and when certain backdoors & trojans that steal passwords & other private info occur

All in all I think there are about 120 infections out of over 200,000 known malwares where it is suggested that format & reinstall is the best & safest course of action

Most times, the vast majority is fixable and you would never know a problem had ever been there


----------



## cocoabrotha81 (Jun 17, 2006)

dvk01,
When I try to run the SmitFraud Fix it goes to the black box and when I type 1 it immediately goes to this burgandy box that says:


----------



## cocoabrotha81 (Jun 17, 2006)

sorry... accidently hit reply. The box says:

Fichier Process.exe Absent!
Dezippez la totalite de l'archive dans un dessier.

Process.exe file missing!
Unzip all the archive in a folder

Press any key to continue...


----------



## cocoabrotha81 (Jun 17, 2006)

OH, nevermind. I figured it out now. Guess you can call it a brain fart. Anyway, here goes the results from the scan. Thanks for the help so far

SmitFraudFix v2.68b

Scan done at 16:01:08.51, Mon 07/10/2006
Run from C:\Documents and Settings\patrickg\Desktop\SmitfraudFix\SmitfraudFix
OS: Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600] - Windows_NT
Fix ran in normal mode

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS\system

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS\Web

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS\system32

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\Documents and Settings\patrickg\Application Data

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Start Menu

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\DOCUME~1\patrickg\FAVORI~1

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Desktop

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\Program Files

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Corrupted keys

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Desktop Components

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Desktop\Components\0]
"Source"="About:Home"
"SubscribedURL"="About:Home"
"FriendlyName"="My Current Home Page"

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Sharedtaskscheduler
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

SrchSTS.exe by S!Ri
Search SharedTaskScheduler's .dll

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Scanning wininet.dll infection

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» End


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Sorry for the delay in replying but I've been ill

That isn't showing anything so lets have a new HJT log & 

Download *WinPFind*
*Right Click* the Zip Folder and Select "*Extract All*"
Extract it somewhere you will remember like the *Desktop*
Dont do anything with it yet!

Reboot into Safe Mode
Restart your computer and as soon as it starts booting up again continuously tap F8. A menu should come up where you will be given the option to enter Safe Mode.

Doubleclick *WinPFind.exe*
Now Click "*Start Scan*"
*It will scan the entire System, so please be patient!*
Once the Scan is Complete
Reboot back to Normal Mode!
Go to the *WinPFind folder*
Locate *WinPFind.txt*
Place those results in the next post!.


----------



## cocoabrotha81 (Jun 17, 2006)

dvk01,
sorry to hear about ur illness. hope ur feeling better now. here is a copy of my HJT log and winpfind scan.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 4:15:27 PM, on 7/13/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe
C:\Program Files\ewido anti-spyware 4.0\guard.exe
C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCDsrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\type32.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\PURENE~1\PORTMA~1\PortAOL.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\PRISMSVR.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\SBCSEL~1\SMARTB~1\MotiveSB.exe
C:\Program Files\Visual Networks\Visual IP InSight\SBC\IPMon32.exe
C:\Program Files\Visual Networks\Visual IP InSight\SBC\IPClient.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\point32.exe
C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCD.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1126673295\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\browser\ybrwicon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\browser\ycommon.exe
C:\Program Files\2Wire\2PortalMon.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\ewido anti-spyware 4.0\ewido.exe
C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0a\waol.exe
C:\Program Files\2Wire 802.11g Wireless\PRISMCFG.exe
C:\Program Files\VIA\RAID\raid_tool.exe
c:\program files\common files\aol\1126673295\ee\services\antiSpywareApp\ver2_0_25_1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe
C:\Program Files\SBC Self Support Tool\bin\mpbtn.exe
c:\program files\common files\aol\1126673295\ee\aolsoftware.exe
C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0a\shellmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Opera\Opera.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\ymsgr_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus.../sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://yahoo.sbc.com/dsl
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://yahoo.sbc.com/dsl
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus.../sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://yahoo.sbc.com/dsl
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by Yahoo!
R3 - URLSearchHook: AOLTBSearch Class - {EA756889-2338-43DB-8F07-D1CA6FB9C90D} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AOL Toolbar 3.0\aoltb.dll
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn3\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn3\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! IE Services Button - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: AOL Toolbar Launcher - {7C554162-8CB7-45A4-B8F4-8EA1C75885F9} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AOL Toolbar 3.0\aoltb.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {9394EDE7-C8B5-483E-8773-474BF36AF6E4} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: AOL Toolbar - {DE9C389F-3316-41A7-809B-AA305ED9D922} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AOL Toolbar 3.0\aoltb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn3\yt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [type32] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\type32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pure Networks Port Magic] "C:\PROGRA~1\PURENE~1\PORTMA~1\PortAOL.exe" -Run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PRISMSVR.EXE] "C:\WINDOWS\system32\PRISMSVR.EXE" /APPLY
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Motive SmartBridge] C:\PROGRA~1\SBCSEL~1\SMARTB~1\MotiveSB.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IPInSightMonitor 01] "C:\Program Files\Visual Networks\Visual IP InSight\SBC\IPMon32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IPInSightLAN 01] "C:\Program Files\Visual Networks\Visual IP InSight\SBC\IPClient.exe" -l
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelliPoint] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\point32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InCD] C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOLDialer] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLDial.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HostManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1126673295\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [YBrowser] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\browser\ybrwicon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOL Spyware Protection] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IPHSend] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\IPHSend\IPHSend.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IPInSightMonitor 02] "C:\Program Files\SBC Yahoo!\Connection Manager\IP InSight\IPMon32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [2wSysTray] C:\Program Files\2Wire\2PortalMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!ewido] "C:\Program Files\ewido anti-spyware 4.0\ewido.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AOL Fast Start] "C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0a\AOL.EXE" -b
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\ypager.exe -quiet
O4 - Startup: Reboot.exe
O4 - Global Startup: 2Wire Wireless Client.lnk = C:\Program Files\2Wire 802.11g Wireless\PRISMCFG.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: SBC Self Support Tool.lnk = C:\Program Files\SBC Self Support Tool\bin\matcli.exe
O4 - Global Startup: VIA RAID TOOL.lnk = C:\Program Files\VIA\RAID\raid_tool.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AIM Search - res://C:\Program Files\AIM Toolbar\AIMBar.dll/aimsearch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar Search - c:\program files\aol\aol toolbar 3.0\resources\en-US\local\search.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &SMS - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsms.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\npjpi150_06.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\npjpi150_06.dll
O9 - Extra button: AOL Toolbar - {3369AF0D-62E9-4bda-8103-B4C75499B578} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AOL Toolbar 3.0\aoltb.dll
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\YPager.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\YPager.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .htm: C:\Program Files\Netscape\Netscape Browser\PLUGINS\npTrident.dll
O12 - Plugin for .pdf: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\PLUGINS\nppdf32.dll
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Chat - http://us.chat1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/chat/applet/c381/chat.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Dominoes - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/dot8_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {31B7EB4E-8B4B-11D1-A789-00A0CC6651A8} - http://www.cult3d.com/download/cult.cab
O16 - DPF: {31E68DE2-5548-4B23-88F0-C51E6A0F695E} - https://support.microsoft.com/OAS/ActiveX/odc.cab
O16 - DPF: {4A3CF76B-EC7A-405D-A67D-8DC6B52AB35B} - http://aolcc.aol.com/computercheckup/qdiagcc.cab
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/4,0,0,101/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1133387768546
O16 - DPF: {6F750200-1362-4815-A476-88533DE61D0C} (Ofoto Upload Manager Class) - http://cingular.kodakmobile.com/downloads/BUM/BUM_WIN_IE_1/axofupld.cab
O16 - DPF: {7B297BFD-85E4-4092-B2AF-16A91B2EA103} - http://www3.ca.com/securityadvisor/virusinfo/webscan.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/1,0,0,26/mcgdmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {D18F962A-3722-4B59-B08D-28BB9EB2281E} (PhotosCtrl Class) - http://photos.yahoo.com/ocx/us/yexplorer1_9us.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/web_games/popcap/bejeweled2/popcaploader_v6.cab
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - America Online - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
O23 - Service: AOL TopSpeed Monitor (AOL TopSpeedMonitor) - America Online, Inc - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe
O23 - Service: AOL Spyware Protection Service (AOLService) - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\\aolserv.exe
O23 - Service: ewido anti-spyware 4.0 guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\ewido anti-spyware 4.0\guard.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: InCD Helper (InCDsrv) - AHEAD Software - C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCDsrv.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: WAN Miniport (ATW) Service (WANMiniportService) - America Online, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
O23 - Service: YPCService - Yahoo! Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\YPCSER~1.EXE


----------



## cocoabrotha81 (Jun 17, 2006)

WARNING: not all files found by this scanner are bad. Consult with a knowledgable person before proceeding.

If you see a message in the titlebar saying "Not responding..." you can ignore it. Windows somethimes displays this message due to the high volume of disk I/O. As long as the hard disk light is flashing, the program is still working properly.

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Windows OS and Versions »»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»
Product Name: Microsoft Windows XP Current Build: Service Pack 2 Current Build Number: 2600
Internet Explorer Version: 6.0.2900.2180

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Checking Selected Standard Folders »»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»

Checking %SystemDrive% folder...

Checking %ProgramFilesDir% folder...

Checking %WinDir% folder...
UPX! 7/9/2006 2:14:28 PM 536428544 C:\WINDOWS\MEMORY.DMP
FSG! 7/9/2006 2:14:28 PM 536428544 C:\WINDOWS\MEMORY.DMP
qoologic 7/9/2006 2:14:28 PM 536428544 C:\WINDOWS\MEMORY.DMP
aspack 7/9/2006 2:14:28 PM 536428544 C:\WINDOWS\MEMORY.DMP
SAHAgent 7/9/2006 2:14:28 PM 536428544 C:\WINDOWS\MEMORY.DMP
testpopup 7/9/2006 2:14:28 PM 536428544 C:\WINDOWS\MEMORY.DMP

Checking %System% folder...
aspack 3/18/2005 5:19:58 PM 2337488 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\d3dx9_25.dll
aspack 5/26/2005 3:34:52 PM 2297552 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\d3dx9_26.dll
aspack 7/22/2005 7:59:04 PM 2319568 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\d3dx9_27.dll
aspack 12/5/2005 6:09:18 PM 2323664 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\d3dx9_28.dll
aspack 2/3/2006 8:43:16 AM 2332368 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\d3dx9_29.dll
PEC2 8/4/2004 5:00:00 AM 41397 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dfrg.msc
PTech 8/29/2005 1:27:12 PM 520968 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\LegitCheckControl.DLL
PECompact2 3/9/2006 5:10:36 PM 4799320 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\MRT.exe
aspack 3/9/2006 5:10:36 PM 4799320 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\MRT.exe
aspack 8/4/2004 5:00:00 AM 708096 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ntdll.dll
Umonitor 8/4/2004 5:00:00 AM 657920 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\rasdlg.dll
winsync 8/4/2004 5:00:00 AM 1309184 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\wbdbase.deu

Checking %System%\Drivers folder and sub-folders...

Items found in C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\etc\hosts

Checking the Windows folder and sub-folders for system and hidden files within the last 60 days...
7/13/2006 4:39:08 PM S 2048 C:\WINDOWS\bootstat.dat
7/7/2006 10:10:16 PM H 54156 C:\WINDOWS\QTFont.qfn
7/13/2006 4:39:00 PM H 8192 C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\default.LOG
7/13/2006 4:39:32 PM H 1024 C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\SAM.LOG
7/13/2006 4:39:10 PM H 16384 C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\SECURITY.LOG
7/13/2006 4:55:36 PM H 65536 C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\software.LOG
7/13/2006 4:39:14 PM H 962560 C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\system.LOG
7/13/2006 4:38:06 PM H 6 C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\SA.DAT

Checking for CPL files...
Microsoft Corporation 8/4/2004 5:00:00 AM 68608 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\access.cpl
Realtek Semiconductor Corp. 6/18/2004 1:32:34 AM 15684608 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ALSNDMGR.CPL
Microsoft Corporation 8/4/2004 5:00:00 AM 549888 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\appwiz.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 8/4/2004 5:00:00 AM 110592 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\bthprops.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 8/4/2004 5:00:00 AM 135168 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\desk.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 8/4/2004 5:00:00 AM 80384 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\firewall.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 8/4/2004 5:00:00 AM 155136 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\hdwwiz.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 8/4/2004 5:00:00 AM 358400 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\inetcpl.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 8/4/2004 5:00:00 AM 129536 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\intl.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 8/4/2004 5:00:00 AM 380416 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\irprops.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 8/4/2004 5:00:00 AM 68608 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\joy.cpl
Sun Microsystems, Inc. 11/10/2005 2:03:50 PM 49265 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\jpicpl32.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 8/4/2004 5:00:00 AM 187904 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\main.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 8/4/2004 5:00:00 AM 618496 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\mmsys.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 8/4/2004 5:00:00 AM 35840 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ncpa.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 8/4/2004 5:00:00 AM 25600 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\netsetup.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 8/4/2004 5:00:00 AM 257024 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\nusrmgr.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 8/4/2004 5:00:00 AM 36864 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\nwc.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 8/4/2004 5:00:00 AM 32768 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\odbccp32.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 8/4/2004 5:00:00 AM 114688 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\powercfg.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 8/4/2004 5:00:00 AM 298496 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\sysdm.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 8/4/2004 5:00:00 AM 28160 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\telephon.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 8/4/2004 5:00:00 AM 94208 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\timedate.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 8/4/2004 5:00:00 AM 148480 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\wscui.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 8/4/2004 5:00:00 AM 162304 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\wuaucpl.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 8/4/2004 5:00:00 AM 68608 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dllcache\access.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 8/4/2004 5:00:00 AM 549888 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dllcache\appwiz.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 8/4/2004 5:00:00 AM 135168 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dllcache\desk.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 8/4/2004 5:00:00 AM 80384 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dllcache\firewall.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 8/4/2004 5:00:00 AM 155136 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dllcache\hdwwiz.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 8/4/2004 5:00:00 AM 358400 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dllcache\inetcpl.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 8/4/2004 5:00:00 AM 129536 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dllcache\intl.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 8/4/2004 5:00:00 AM 68608 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dllcache\joy.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 8/4/2004 5:00:00 AM 187904 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dllcache\main.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 8/4/2004 5:00:00 AM 618496 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dllcache\mmsys.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 8/4/2004 5:00:00 AM 35840 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dllcache\ncpa.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 8/4/2004 5:00:00 AM 25600 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dllcache\netsetup.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 8/4/2004 5:00:00 AM 257024 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dllcache\nusrmgr.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 8/4/2004 5:00:00 AM 36864 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dllcache\nwc.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 8/4/2004 5:00:00 AM 32768 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dllcache\odbccp32.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 8/4/2004 5:00:00 AM 114688 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dllcache\powercfg.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 8/4/2004 5:00:00 AM 155648 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dllcache\sapi.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 8/4/2004 5:00:00 AM 298496 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dllcache\sysdm.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 8/4/2004 5:00:00 AM 28160 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dllcache\telephon.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 8/4/2004 5:00:00 AM 94208 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dllcache\timedate.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 8/4/2004 5:00:00 AM 148480 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dllcache\wscui.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 8/4/2004 5:00:00 AM 162304 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dllcache\wuaucpl.cpl

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Checking Selected Startup Folders »»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»

Checking files in %ALLUSERSPROFILE%\Startup folder...
6/13/2006 1:55:08 PM 810 C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\2Wire Wireless Client.lnk
2/10/2005 6:40:34 PM 1757 C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk
3/20/2006 5:15:22 PM HS 84 C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\desktop.ini
2/5/2005 12:33:08 AM 1725 C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Microsoft Office.lnk
2/19/2005 8:52:32 PM 1753 C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\SBC Self Support Tool.lnk
4/6/2006 7:24:10 PM 763 C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\VIA RAID TOOL.lnk

Checking files in %ALLUSERSPROFILE%\Application Data folder...
3/20/2006 4:18:16 PM HS 62 C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\desktop.ini
3/25/2006 4:28:58 PM 1357 C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\QTSBandwidthCache

Checking files in %USERPROFILE%\Startup folder...
2/5/2005 12:12:42 AM HS 84 C:\Documents and Settings\patrickg\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\desktop.ini
8/19/2002 11:26:48 PM 432128 C:\Documents and Settings\patrickg\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Reboot.exe

Checking files in %USERPROFILE%\Application Data folder...
2/10/2005 6:39:28 PM 1556 C:\Documents and Settings\patrickg\Application Data\AdobeDLM.log
2/4/2005 3:57:50 AM HS 62 C:\Documents and Settings\patrickg\Application Data\desktop.ini
2/10/2005 6:39:28 PM 0 C:\Documents and Settings\patrickg\Application Data\dm.ini

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Checking Selected Registry Keys »»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\User Agent\Post Platform]
SV1 = 
YPC 3.0.3 = Yahoo! Parental Controls
yie6 = IEAK

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Shell Extensions\Approved]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Shell Extensions\Approved]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers]
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\BriefcaseMenu
{85BBD920-42A0-1069-A2E4-08002B30309D} = syncui.dll
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\CA_AntiVirus
{1CE2AA40-1317-11D3-9922-00104B0AD431} = 
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\ewido anti-spyware
{8934FCEF-F5B8-468f-951F-78A921CD3920} = C:\Program Files\ewido anti-spyware 4.0\context.dll
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\Offline Files
{750fdf0e-2a26-11d1-a3ea-080036587f03} = %SystemRoot%\System32\cscui.dll
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\Open With
{09799AFB-AD67-11d1-ABCD-00C04FC30936} = %SystemRoot%\system32\SHELL32.dll
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\Open With EncryptionMenu
{A470F8CF-A1E8-4f65-8335-227475AA5C46} = %SystemRoot%\system32\SHELL32.dll
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\Yahoo! Mail
{5464D816-CF16-4784-B9F3-75C0DB52B499} = C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\Common\ymmapi20041123.dll
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\ZFAdd
{8FF88D27-7BD0-11D1-BFB7-00AA00262A11} = C:\Program Files\WinAce\arcext.dll
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\{a2a9545d-a0c2-42b4-9708-a0b2badd77c8}
Start Menu Pin = %SystemRoot%\system32\SHELL32.dll
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\{CFC7205E-2792-4378-9591-3879CC6C9022}
=

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Folder\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers]
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Folder\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\BriefcaseMenu
{85BBD920-42A0-1069-A2E4-08002B30309D} = syncui.dll
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Folder\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\CA_AntiVirus
{1CE2AA40-1317-11D3-9922-00104B0AD431} = 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Folder\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\{CFC7205E-2792-4378-9591-3879CC6C9022}
=

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Directory\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers]
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Directory\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\EncryptionMenu
{A470F8CF-A1E8-4f65-8335-227475AA5C46} = %SystemRoot%\system32\SHELL32.dll
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Directory\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\ewido anti-spyware
{8934FCEF-F5B8-468f-951F-78A921CD3920} = C:\Program Files\ewido anti-spyware 4.0\context.dll
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Directory\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\Offline Files
{750fdf0e-2a26-11d1-a3ea-080036587f03} = %SystemRoot%\System32\cscui.dll
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Directory\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\Sharing
{f81e9010-6ea4-11ce-a7ff-00aa003ca9f6} = ntshrui.dll
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Directory\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\ZFAdd
{8FF88D27-7BD0-11D1-BFB7-00AA00262A11} = C:\Program Files\WinAce\arcext.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Folder\shellex\ColumnHandlers]
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Folder\shellex\ColumnHandlers\{0D2E74C4-3C34-11d2-A27E-00C04FC30871}
= %SystemRoot%\system32\SHELL32.dll
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Folder\shellex\ColumnHandlers\{24F14F01-7B1C-11d1-838f-0000F80461CF}
= %SystemRoot%\system32\SHELL32.dll
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Folder\shellex\ColumnHandlers\{24F14F02-7B1C-11d1-838f-0000F80461CF}
= %SystemRoot%\system32\SHELL32.dll
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Folder\shellex\ColumnHandlers\{66742402-F9B9-11D1-A202-0000F81FEDEE}
= %SystemRoot%\system32\SHELL32.dll
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Folder\shellex\ColumnHandlers\{F9DB5320-233E-11D1-9F84-707F02C10627}
=

[HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects]
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670}
Yahoo! Toolbar Helper = C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn3\yt.dll
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3}
= 
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897}
Yahoo! IE Services Button = C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB}
= 
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43}
= 
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{7C554162-8CB7-45A4-B8F4-8EA1C75885F9}
AOL Toolbar Launcher = C:\Program Files\AOL\AOL Toolbar 3.0\aoltb.dll
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{9394EDE7-C8B5-483E-8773-474BF36AF6E4}
= 
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7}
= 
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0}
=

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Explorer Bars]
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Explorer Bars\{4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD}
= 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Explorer Bars\{4D5C8C25-D075-11d0-B416-00C04FB90376}
&Tip of the Day = %SystemRoot%\system32\shdocvw.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ToolBar]
{BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} = : 
{2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} = : 
{BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} = : 
{DE9C389F-3316-41A7-809B-AA305ED9D922} = AOL Toolbar	: C:\Program Files\AOL\AOL Toolbar 3.0\aoltb.dll
{EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} = Yahoo! Toolbar	: C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn3\yt.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions]
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\CmdMapping
MenuText = : 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\{08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501}
MenuText = Sun Java Console	: C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\npjpi150_06.dll
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\{3369AF0D-62E9-4bda-8103-B4C75499B578}
ButtonText = AOL Toolbar	: 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\{5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897}
ButtonText = Yahoo! Services	: 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\{AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45}
ButtonText = AIM	: C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\{CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE}
MenuText = : 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\{E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96}
ButtonText = Yahoo! Messenger	: C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\YPager.exe
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\{FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683}
ButtonText = Messenger	: C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Explorer Bars]
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Explorer Bars\{4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD}
=

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar]
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\ShellBrowser
{01E04581-4EEE-11D0-BFE9-00AA005B4383} = &Address	: %SystemRoot%\system32\browseui.dll
{2318C2B1-4965-11D4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} = : 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\WebBrowser
{01E04581-4EEE-11D0-BFE9-00AA005B4383} = &Address	: %SystemRoot%\system32\browseui.dll
{0E5CBF21-D15F-11D0-8301-00AA005B4383} = &Links	: %SystemRoot%\system32\SHELL32.dll
{4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} = : 
{EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} = Yahoo! Toolbar	: C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn3\yt.dll
{2318C2B1-4965-11D4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} = : 
{40D41A8B-D79B-43D7-99A7-9EE0F344C385} = : 
{BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} = : 
{DE9C389F-3316-41A7-809B-AA305ED9D922} = AOL Toolbar	: C:\Program Files\AOL\AOL Toolbar 3.0\aoltb.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
type32	"C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\type32.exe"
SunJavaUpdateSched	C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
Pure Networks Port Magic	"C:\PROGRA~1\PURENE~1\PORTMA~1\PortAOL.exe" -Run
PRISMSVR.EXE	"C:\WINDOWS\system32\PRISMSVR.EXE" /APPLY
Motive SmartBridge	C:\PROGRA~1\SBCSEL~1\SMARTB~1\MotiveSB.exe
IPInSightMonitor 01	"C:\Program Files\Visual Networks\Visual IP InSight\SBC\IPMon32.exe"
IPInSightLAN 01	"C:\Program Files\Visual Networks\Visual IP InSight\SBC\IPClient.exe" -l
IntelliPoint	"C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\point32.exe"
InCD	C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCD.exe
AOLDialer	C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLDial.exe
HostManager	C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1126673295\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
YBrowser	C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\browser\ybrwicon.exe
TkBellExe	"C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
iTunesHelper	"C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
AOL Spyware Protection	"C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe"
SoundMan	SOUNDMAN.EXE
NeroFilterCheck	C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
IPHSend	C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\IPHSend\IPHSend.exe
QuickTime Task	"C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
IPInSightMonitor 02	"C:\Program Files\SBC Yahoo!\Connection Manager\IP InSight\IPMon32.exe"
2wSysTray	C:\Program Files\2Wire\2PortalMon.exe
!ewido	"C:\Program Files\ewido anti-spyware 4.0\ewido.exe" /minimized

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\OptionalComponents]
IMAIL	Installed = 1
MAPI	Installed = 1
MSFS	Installed = 1

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
 Power2GoExpress	
Aim6	
AOL Fast Start	"C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0a\AOL.EXE" -b
Yahoo! Pager	C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\ypager.exe -quiet

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows\load]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows\run]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig]

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\services
mcupdmgr.exe	3
McTskshd.exe	2
McShield	2
McDetect.exe	2
VETMSGNT	2
CAISafe	3

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupfolder

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^PI Monitor.lnk
path	C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\PI Monitor.lnk
backup	C:\WINDOWS\pss\PI Monitor.lnkCommon Startup
location	Common Startup
command	C:\PROGRA~1\ArcSoft\PHOTOI~1\PIMONI~1.EXE -r
item	PI Monitor
path	C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\PI Monitor.lnk
backup	C:\WINDOWS\pss\PI Monitor.lnkCommon Startup
location	Common Startup
command	C:\PROGRA~1\ArcSoft\PHOTOI~1\PIMONI~1.EXE -r
item	PI Monitor

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^VIA RAID TOOL.lnk
path	C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\VIA RAID TOOL.lnk
backup	C:\WINDOWS\pss\VIA RAID TOOL.lnkCommon Startup
location	Common Startup
command	C:\PROGRA~1\VIA\RAID\RAID_T~1.EXE 
item	VIA RAID TOOL
path	C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\VIA RAID TOOL.lnk
backup	C:\WINDOWS\pss\VIA RAID TOOL.lnkCommon Startup
location	Common Startup
command	C:\PROGRA~1\VIA\RAID\RAID_T~1.EXE 
item	VIA RAID TOOL

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupreg

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupreg\CaAvTray
key	SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
item	CAVTray
hkey	HKLM
command	"C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust EZ Armor\eTrust EZ Antivirus\CAVTray.exe"
inimapping	0
key	SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
item	CAVTray
hkey	HKLM
command	"C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust EZ Armor\eTrust EZ Antivirus\CAVTray.exe"
inimapping	0

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupreg\CAVRID
key	SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
item	CAVRID
hkey	HKLM
command	"C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust EZ Armor\eTrust EZ Antivirus\CAVRID.exe"
inimapping	0
key	SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
item	CAVRID
hkey	HKLM
command	"C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust EZ Armor\eTrust EZ Antivirus\CAVRID.exe"
inimapping	0

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupreg\Disk Monitor
key	SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
item	Disk_Monitor
hkey	HKLM
command	C:\Program Files\\IC Card Reader Driver v1.8e2\Disk_Monitor.exe
inimapping	0
key	SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
item	Disk_Monitor
hkey	HKLM
command	C:\Program Files\\IC Card Reader Driver v1.8e2\Disk_Monitor.exe
inimapping	0

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupreg\Jov4RSYsh
key	SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
item	cdomsnsv
hkey	HKCU
command	cdomsnsv.exe
inimapping	0
key	SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
item	cdomsnsv
hkey	HKCU
command	cdomsnsv.exe
inimapping	0

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupreg\MCAgentExe
key	SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
item	mcagent
hkey	HKLM
command	c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
inimapping	0
key	SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
item	mcagent
hkey	HKLM
command	c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
inimapping	0

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupreg\MCUpdateExe
key	SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
item	McUpdate
hkey	HKLM
command	C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\McUpdate.exe
inimapping	0
key	SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
item	McUpdate
hkey	HKLM
command	C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\McUpdate.exe
inimapping	0

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupreg\NeroFilterCheck
key	SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
item	NeroCheck
hkey	HKLM
command	C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
inimapping	0
key	SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
item	NeroCheck
hkey	HKLM
command	C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
inimapping	0

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupreg\OASClnt
key	SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
item	oasclnt
hkey	HKLM
command	C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
inimapping	0
key	SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
item	oasclnt
hkey	HKLM
command	C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
inimapping	0

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupreg\PowerBar
key	SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
item	PowerBar
hkey	HKCU
command	"\PowerBar.exe" /AtBootTime
inimapping	0
key	SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
item	PowerBar
hkey	HKCU
command	"\PowerBar.exe" /AtBootTime
inimapping	0

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupreg\QuickTime Task
key	SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
item	qttask
hkey	HKLM
command	"C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
inimapping	0
key	SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
item	qttask
hkey	HKLM
command	"C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
inimapping	0

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupreg\VirusScan Online
key	SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
item	mcvsshld
hkey	HKLM
command	C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
inimapping	0
key	SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
item	mcvsshld
hkey	HKLM
command	C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
inimapping	0

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupreg\VSOCheckTask
key	SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
item	mcmnhdlr
hkey	HKLM
command	"C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\VSO\mcmnhdlr.exe" /checktask
inimapping	0
key	SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
item	mcmnhdlr
hkey	HKLM
command	"C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\VSO\mcmnhdlr.exe" /checktask
inimapping	0

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupreg\Yahoo! Pager
key	SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
item	ypager
hkey	HKCU
command	"C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe" -quiet
inimapping	0
key	SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
item	ypager
hkey	HKCU
command	"C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe" -quiet
inimapping	0

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\state
system.ini	0
win.ini	0
bootini	0
services	2
startup	2

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies]

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\NonEnum
{BDEADF00-C265-11D0-BCED-00A0C90AB50F} = 
{6DFD7C5C-2451-11d3-A299-00C04F8EF6AF} = 
{0DF44EAA-FF21-4412-828E-260A8728E7F1} =

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Ratings

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\system
dontdisplaylastusername	0
legalnoticecaption	
legalnoticetext	
shutdownwithoutlogon	1
undockwithoutlogon	1

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies]

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer
NoDriveTypeAutoRun	145

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System
DisableRegistryTools	0


----------



## cocoabrotha81 (Jun 17, 2006)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad]
PostBootReminder {7849596a-48ea-486e-8937-a2a3009f31a9} = %SystemRoot%\system32\SHELL32.dll
CDBurn {fbeb8a05-beee-4442-804e-409d6c4515e9} = %SystemRoot%\system32\SHELL32.dll
WebCheck {E6FB5E20-DE35-11CF-9C87-00AA005127ED} = %SystemRoot%\system32\webcheck.dll
SysTray {35CEC8A3-2BE6-11D2-8773-92E220524153} = C:\WINDOWS\system32\stobject.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
UserInit	= C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe,
Shell = Explorer.exe
System =

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\AtiExtEvent
=

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\crypt32chain
= crypt32.dll

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\cryptnet
= cryptnet.dll

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\cscdll
= cscdll.dll

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\ScCertProp
= wlnotify.dll

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\Schedule
= wlnotify.dll

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\sclgntfy
= sclgntfy.dll

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\SensLogn
= WlNotify.dll

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\termsrv
= wlnotify.dll

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\wlballoon
= wlnotify.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Image File Execution Options]
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Image File Execution Options\Your Image File Name Here without a path
Debugger = ntsd -d

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows]
AppInit_DLLs

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Scan Complete »»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»
WinPFind v1.4.1	- Log file written to "WinPFind.Txt" in the WinPFind folder.
Scan completed on 7/13/2006 11:08:17 PM


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Ok you have parts of 2 antiviruses installed

CA & mcafee and aload of malware hidden away in MSconfig

You have disabled lots of things from starting at boot time with MSconfig

doing that doesn't stop them running or being started by something else on the computer

At least one item there is known malware

go to start/run and type msconfig, press ok & on the start up tab enable *EVERYTHING * and on teh services tab enable everything 
Then on the general tab select normal start up all drivers & services
press ok & reboot

post a new HJT log please

We can then remove all the left overs and malware & see how it behaves tehn

Also I have seen BSOd's with a clash between AOL & Yahoo toolbars they don't seem to like each other


----------



## cocoabrotha81 (Jun 17, 2006)

I don't know how the McAfee got on my comp, but I've been trying to get rid of it for the longest. It won't remove itself when I try from Add/Remove Programs.

Here goes my HJT log

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 3:31:51 PM, on 7/14/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe
C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust EZ Armor\eTrust EZ Antivirus\ISafe.exe
C:\Program Files\ewido anti-spyware 4.0\guard.exe
C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCDsrv.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust EZ Armor\eTrust EZ Antivirus\VetMsg.exe
C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\type32.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\PURENE~1\PORTMA~1\PortAOL.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\PRISMSVR.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\SBCSEL~1\SMARTB~1\MotiveSB.exe
C:\Program Files\Visual Networks\Visual IP InSight\SBC\IPMon32.exe
C:\Program Files\Visual Networks\Visual IP InSight\SBC\IPClient.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\point32.exe
C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCD.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLDial.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1126673295\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\browser\ybrwicon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\browser\ycommon.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\2Wire\2PortalMon.exe
C:\Program Files\ewido anti-spyware 4.0\ewido.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust EZ Armor\eTrust EZ Antivirus\CAVRID.exe
C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust EZ Armor\eTrust EZ Antivirus\CAVTray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
c:\program files\common files\aol\1126673295\ee\services\antiSpywareApp\ver2_0_25_1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe
C:\Program Files\2Wire 802.11g Wireless\PRISMCFG.exe
C:\Program Files\ArcSoft\PhotoImpression 5\PI Monitor.exe
C:\Program Files\VIA\RAID\raid_tool.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ymsgr_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\SBC Self Support Tool\bin\mpbtn.exe
c:\program files\common files\aol\1126673295\ee\aolsoftware.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus.../sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://yahoo.sbc.com/dsl
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://yahoo.sbc.com/dsl
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus.../sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://yahoo.sbc.com/dsl
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by Yahoo!
R3 - URLSearchHook: AOLTBSearch Class - {EA756889-2338-43DB-8F07-D1CA6FB9C90D} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AOL Toolbar 3.0\aoltb.dll
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn3\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn3\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! IE Services Button - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: AOL Toolbar Launcher - {7C554162-8CB7-45A4-B8F4-8EA1C75885F9} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AOL Toolbar 3.0\aoltb.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {9394EDE7-C8B5-483E-8773-474BF36AF6E4} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: AOL Toolbar - {DE9C389F-3316-41A7-809B-AA305ED9D922} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AOL Toolbar 3.0\aoltb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn3\yt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [type32] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\type32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pure Networks Port Magic] "C:\PROGRA~1\PURENE~1\PORTMA~1\PortAOL.exe" -Run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PRISMSVR.EXE] "C:\WINDOWS\system32\PRISMSVR.EXE" /APPLY
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Motive SmartBridge] C:\PROGRA~1\SBCSEL~1\SMARTB~1\MotiveSB.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IPInSightMonitor 01] "C:\Program Files\Visual Networks\Visual IP InSight\SBC\IPMon32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IPInSightLAN 01] "C:\Program Files\Visual Networks\Visual IP InSight\SBC\IPClient.exe" -l
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelliPoint] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\point32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InCD] C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOLDialer] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLDial.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HostManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1126673295\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [YBrowser] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\browser\ybrwicon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOL Spyware Protection] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IPHSend] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\IPHSend\IPHSend.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IPInSightMonitor 02] "C:\Program Files\SBC Yahoo!\Connection Manager\IP InSight\IPMon32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [2wSysTray] C:\Program Files\2Wire\2PortalMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!ewido] "C:\Program Files\ewido anti-spyware 4.0\ewido.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\VSO\mcmnhdlr.exe" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OASClnt] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\McUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Disk Monitor] C:\Program Files\\IC Card Reader Driver v1.8e2\Disk_Monitor.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CAVRID] "C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust EZ Armor\eTrust EZ Antivirus\CAVRID.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CaAvTray] "C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust EZ Armor\eTrust EZ Antivirus\CAVTray.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe" -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PowerBar] "\PowerBar.exe" /AtBootTime
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jov4RSYsh] cdomsnsv.exe
O4 - Startup: Reboot.exe
O4 - Global Startup: 2Wire Wireless Client.lnk = C:\Program Files\2Wire 802.11g Wireless\PRISMCFG.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: PI Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\ArcSoft\PhotoImpression 5\PI Monitor.exe
O4 - Global Startup: SBC Self Support Tool.lnk = C:\Program Files\SBC Self Support Tool\bin\matcli.exe
O4 - Global Startup: VIA RAID TOOL.lnk = C:\Program Files\VIA\RAID\raid_tool.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AIM Search - res://C:\Program Files\AIM Toolbar\AIMBar.dll/aimsearch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar Search - c:\program files\aol\aol toolbar 3.0\resources\en-US\local\search.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &SMS - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsms.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\npjpi150_06.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\npjpi150_06.dll
O9 - Extra button: AOL Toolbar - {3369AF0D-62E9-4bda-8103-B4C75499B578} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AOL Toolbar 3.0\aoltb.dll
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\YPager.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\YPager.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .htm: C:\Program Files\Netscape\Netscape Browser\PLUGINS\npTrident.dll
O12 - Plugin for .pdf: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\PLUGINS\nppdf32.dll
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Chat - http://us.chat1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/chat/applet/c381/chat.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Dominoes - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/dot8_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {31B7EB4E-8B4B-11D1-A789-00A0CC6651A8} - http://www.cult3d.com/download/cult.cab
O16 - DPF: {31E68DE2-5548-4B23-88F0-C51E6A0F695E} - https://support.microsoft.com/OAS/ActiveX/odc.cab
O16 - DPF: {4A3CF76B-EC7A-405D-A67D-8DC6B52AB35B} - http://aolcc.aol.com/computercheckup/qdiagcc.cab
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/4,0,0,101/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1133387768546
O16 - DPF: {6F750200-1362-4815-A476-88533DE61D0C} (Ofoto Upload Manager Class) - http://cingular.kodakmobile.com/downloads/BUM/BUM_WIN_IE_1/axofupld.cab
O16 - DPF: {7B297BFD-85E4-4092-B2AF-16A91B2EA103} - http://www3.ca.com/securityadvisor/virusinfo/webscan.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/1,0,0,26/mcgdmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {D18F962A-3722-4B59-B08D-28BB9EB2281E} (PhotosCtrl Class) - http://photos.yahoo.com/ocx/us/yexplorer1_9us.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/web_games/popcap/bejeweled2/popcaploader_v6.cab
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - America Online - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
O23 - Service: AOL TopSpeed Monitor (AOL TopSpeedMonitor) - America Online, Inc - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe
O23 - Service: AOL Spyware Protection Service (AOLService) - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\\aolserv.exe
O23 - Service: CAISafe - Computer Associates International, Inc. - C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust EZ Armor\eTrust EZ Antivirus\ISafe.exe
O23 - Service: ewido anti-spyware 4.0 guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\ewido anti-spyware 4.0\guard.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: InCD Helper (InCDsrv) - AHEAD Software - C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCDsrv.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee WSC Integration (McDetect.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee.com McShield (McShield) - McAfee Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Task Scheduler (McTskshd.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SecurityCenter Update Manager (mcupdmgr.exe) - McAfee, Inc - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\mcupdmgr.exe
O23 - Service: VET Message Service (VETMSGNT) - Computer Associates International, Inc. - C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust EZ Armor\eTrust EZ Antivirus\VetMsg.exe
O23 - Service: WAN Miniport (ATW) Service (WANMiniportService) - America Online, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
O23 - Service: YPCService - Yahoo! Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\YPCSER~1.EXE


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

first try and uninstall etrust or ca or whatever it is called from add/remove programs

then do this and we will remove all parts of both av's we can find along with any other unwanted items

1. Please *download* *The Avenger* by Swandog46 to your *Desktop*.
Click on Avenger.zip to open the file
Extract *avenger.exe* to your desktop

2. Copy all the text contained in the code box below to your Clipboard by highlighting it and pressing (*Ctrl+C*):



> Folders to delete:
> C:\Program Files\CA
> c:\program files\mcafee.com
> 
> ...


_*
Note: the above code was created specifically for this user. If you are not this user, do NOT follow these directions as they could damage the workings of your system.*_

3. Now, *start The Avenger program* by clicking on its icon on your desktop.
 Under "*Script file to execute*" choose "*Input Script Manually*".
Now click on the *Magnifying Glass icon* which will open a new window titled "*View/edit script*" 
 Paste the text copied to clipboard into this window by pressing (*Ctrl+V*).
 Click *Done* 
 Now click on the *Green Light* to begin execution of the script 
 Answer "*Yes*" twice when prompted.
4. *The Avenger will automatically do the following*:
It will *Restart your computer*. ( In cases where the code to execute contains "*Drivers to Unload*", The Avenger will actually *restart your system twice.*) 
On reboot, it will briefly *open a black command window* on your desktop, this is normal.
After the restart, it *creates a log file* that should open with the results of Avenger's actions. This log file will be located at *C:\avenger.txt*
 The Avenger will also have *backed up all the files, etc., that you asked it to delete*, and will have zipped them and moved the zip archives to *C:\avenger\backup.zip*.
5. Please *copy/paste* the content of *c:\avenger.txt* into your reply.

when it has fully rebooted fix any of these that still exist ( all teh O23's should have gone)

Run hijackthis, put a tick in the box beside these entries listed below and *ONLY these entries*, double check to make sure, then make sure all browser & email windows are closed and press fix checked

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - (no file)

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - (no file)

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {9394EDE7-C8B5-483E-8773-474BF36AF6E4} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - (no file)

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\VSO\mcmnhdlr.exe" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OASClnt] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\McUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CAVRID] "C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust EZ Armor\eTrust EZ Antivirus\CAVRID.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CaAvTray] "C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust EZ Armor\eTrust EZ Antivirus\CAVTray.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PowerBar] "\PowerBar.exe" /AtBootTime
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jov4RSYsh] cdomsnsv.exe
O4 - Startup: Reboot.exe

O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/sh...1/mcinsctl.cab

O16 - DPF: {7B297BFD-85E4-4092-B2AF-16A91B2EA103} - http://www3.ca.com/securityadvisor/v...fo/webscan.cab

O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/sh...26/mcgdmgr.cab

O23 - Service: CAISafe - Computer Associates International, Inc. - C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust EZ Armor\eTrust EZ Antivirus\ISafe.exe

O23 - Service: McAfee WSC Integration (McDetect.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee.com McShield (McShield) - McAfee Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Task Scheduler (McTskshd.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SecurityCenter Update Manager (mcupdmgr.exe) - McAfee, Inc - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\mcupdmgr.exe
O23 - Service: VET Message Service (VETMSGNT) - Computer Associates International, Inc. - C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust EZ Armor\eTrust EZ Antivirus\VetMsg.exe

reboot & run ewido & post it's report & a new HJT log


----------



## cocoabrotha81 (Jun 17, 2006)

Here goes my Avenger log:

Logfile of The Avenger version 1, by Swandog46
Running from registry key:
\Registry\Machine\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\wuengevr

*******************

Script file located at: \??\C:\Program Files\mnawcjpo.txt
Script file opened successfully.

Script file read successfully

Backups directory opened successfully at C:\Avenger

*******************

Beginning to process script file:

Folder C:\Program Files\CA deleted successfully.
Folder c:\program files\mcafee.com deleted successfully.
Driver McDetect.exe unloaded successfully.
Driver McShield unloaded successfully.
Driver McTskshd.exe unloaded successfully.
Driver mcupdmgr.exe unloaded successfully.
Driver VETMSGNT unloaded successfully.

Completed script processing.

*******************

Finished! Terminate.


----------



## cocoabrotha81 (Jun 17, 2006)

When going thru HJT log to check the items to delete, these were not on the list:

O23 - Service: McAfee WSC Integration (McDetect.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee.com McShield (McShield) - McAfee Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Task Scheduler (McTskshd.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SecurityCenter Update Manager (mcupdmgr.exe) - McAfee, Inc - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\mcupdmgr.exe
O23 - Service: VET Message Service (VETMSGNT) - Computer Associates International, Inc. - C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust EZ Armor\eTrust EZ Antivirus\VetMsg.exe


----------



## cocoabrotha81 (Jun 17, 2006)

And here is my current HJT log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 12:11:00 PM, on 7/15/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe
C:\Program Files\ewido anti-spyware 4.0\guard.exe
C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCDsrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\type32.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\PURENE~1\PORTMA~1\PortAOL.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\PRISMSVR.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\SBCSEL~1\SMARTB~1\MotiveSB.exe
C:\Program Files\Visual Networks\Visual IP InSight\SBC\IPMon32.exe
C:\Program Files\Visual Networks\Visual IP InSight\SBC\IPClient.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\point32.exe
C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCD.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLDial.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1126673295\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\browser\ybrwicon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\2Wire\2PortalMon.exe
C:\Program Files\ewido anti-spyware 4.0\ewido.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\browser\ycommon.exe
C:\Program Files\2Wire 802.11g Wireless\PRISMCFG.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ymsgr_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\ArcSoft\PhotoImpression 5\PI Monitor.exe
C:\Program Files\VIA\RAID\raid_tool.exe
C:\Program Files\SBC Self Support Tool\bin\mpbtn.exe
c:\program files\common files\aol\1126673295\ee\services\antiSpywareApp\ver2_0_25_1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe
c:\program files\common files\aol\1126673295\ee\aolsoftware.exe
C:\Program Files\Opera\Opera.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus.../sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://yahoo.sbc.com/dsl
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://yahoo.sbc.com/dsl
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus.../sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://yahoo.sbc.com/dsl
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by Yahoo!
R3 - URLSearchHook: AOLTBSearch Class - {EA756889-2338-43DB-8F07-D1CA6FB9C90D} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AOL Toolbar 3.0\aoltb.dll
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn3\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn3\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! IE Services Button - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: AOL Toolbar Launcher - {7C554162-8CB7-45A4-B8F4-8EA1C75885F9} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AOL Toolbar 3.0\aoltb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: AOL Toolbar - {DE9C389F-3316-41A7-809B-AA305ED9D922} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AOL Toolbar 3.0\aoltb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn3\yt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [type32] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\type32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pure Networks Port Magic] "C:\PROGRA~1\PURENE~1\PORTMA~1\PortAOL.exe" -Run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PRISMSVR.EXE] "C:\WINDOWS\system32\PRISMSVR.EXE" /APPLY
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Motive SmartBridge] C:\PROGRA~1\SBCSEL~1\SMARTB~1\MotiveSB.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IPInSightMonitor 01] "C:\Program Files\Visual Networks\Visual IP InSight\SBC\IPMon32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IPInSightLAN 01] "C:\Program Files\Visual Networks\Visual IP InSight\SBC\IPClient.exe" -l
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelliPoint] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\point32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InCD] C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOLDialer] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLDial.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HostManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1126673295\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [YBrowser] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\browser\ybrwicon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOL Spyware Protection] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IPHSend] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\IPHSend\IPHSend.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IPInSightMonitor 02] "C:\Program Files\SBC Yahoo!\Connection Manager\IP InSight\IPMon32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [2wSysTray] C:\Program Files\2Wire\2PortalMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!ewido] "C:\Program Files\ewido anti-spyware 4.0\ewido.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Disk Monitor] C:\Program Files\\IC Card Reader Driver v1.8e2\Disk_Monitor.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CaAvTray] "C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust EZ Armor\eTrust EZ Antivirus\CAVTray.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe" -quiet
O4 - Global Startup: 2Wire Wireless Client.lnk = C:\Program Files\2Wire 802.11g Wireless\PRISMCFG.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: PI Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\ArcSoft\PhotoImpression 5\PI Monitor.exe
O4 - Global Startup: SBC Self Support Tool.lnk = C:\Program Files\SBC Self Support Tool\bin\matcli.exe
O4 - Global Startup: VIA RAID TOOL.lnk = C:\Program Files\VIA\RAID\raid_tool.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AIM Search - res://C:\Program Files\AIM Toolbar\AIMBar.dll/aimsearch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar Search - c:\program files\aol\aol toolbar 3.0\resources\en-US\local\search.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &SMS - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsms.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\npjpi150_06.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\npjpi150_06.dll
O9 - Extra button: AOL Toolbar - {3369AF0D-62E9-4bda-8103-B4C75499B578} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AOL Toolbar 3.0\aoltb.dll
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\YPager.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\YPager.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .htm: C:\Program Files\Netscape\Netscape Browser\PLUGINS\npTrident.dll
O12 - Plugin for .pdf: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\PLUGINS\nppdf32.dll
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Chat - http://us.chat1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/chat/applet/c381/chat.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Dominoes - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/dot8_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {31B7EB4E-8B4B-11D1-A789-00A0CC6651A8} - http://www.cult3d.com/download/cult.cab
O16 - DPF: {31E68DE2-5548-4B23-88F0-C51E6A0F695E} - https://support.microsoft.com/OAS/ActiveX/odc.cab
O16 - DPF: {4A3CF76B-EC7A-405D-A67D-8DC6B52AB35B} - http://aolcc.aol.com/computercheckup/qdiagcc.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1133387768546
O16 - DPF: {6F750200-1362-4815-A476-88533DE61D0C} (Ofoto Upload Manager Class) - http://cingular.kodakmobile.com/downloads/BUM/BUM_WIN_IE_1/axofupld.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {D18F962A-3722-4B59-B08D-28BB9EB2281E} (PhotosCtrl Class) - http://photos.yahoo.com/ocx/us/yexplorer1_9us.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/web_games/popcap/bejeweled2/popcaploader_v6.cab
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - America Online - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
O23 - Service: AOL TopSpeed Monitor (AOL TopSpeedMonitor) - America Online, Inc - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe
O23 - Service: AOL Spyware Protection Service (AOLService) - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\\aolserv.exe
O23 - Service: ewido anti-spyware 4.0 guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\ewido anti-spyware 4.0\guard.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: InCD Helper (InCDsrv) - AHEAD Software - C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCDsrv.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: WAN Miniport (ATW) Service (WANMiniportService) - America Online, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
O23 - Service: YPCService - Yahoo! Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\YPCSER~1.EXE


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

run HJT and fix 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CaAvTray] "C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust EZ Armor\eTrust EZ Antivirus\CAVTray.exe"

Now install an antivirus of your choice and run a full anytivirus scan

AVG free seems popular http://free.grisoft.com/freeweb.php/doc/1/

have teh blue screens stopped now


----------



## cocoabrotha81 (Jun 17, 2006)

After the Avenger and HJT logs, I recevied a blue screen error about an hour later. I just removed that last component from the HJT log and ran that virus scan. I'll keep you posted if I receive another blue screen error. Don't know if you wanted another post, but here is my latest HJT log. Thank you for all the help up to this point and for any further help, I really do appreciate it.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 5:33:08 PM, on 7/15/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe
C:\Program Files\ewido anti-spyware 4.0\guard.exe
C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCDsrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\type32.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\PURENE~1\PORTMA~1\PortAOL.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\PRISMSVR.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\SBCSEL~1\SMARTB~1\MotiveSB.exe
C:\Program Files\Visual Networks\Visual IP InSight\SBC\IPMon32.exe
C:\Program Files\Visual Networks\Visual IP InSight\SBC\IPClient.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\point32.exe
C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCD.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLDial.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1126673295\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\browser\ybrwicon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\2Wire\2PortalMon.exe
C:\Program Files\ewido anti-spyware 4.0\ewido.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\browser\ycommon.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0a\waol.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ymsgr_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\2Wire 802.11g Wireless\PRISMCFG.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\ArcSoft\PhotoImpression 5\PI Monitor.exe
C:\Program Files\VIA\RAID\raid_tool.exe
c:\program files\common files\aol\1126673295\ee\services\antiSpywareApp\ver2_0_25_1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe
C:\Program Files\SBC Self Support Tool\bin\mpbtn.exe
c:\program files\common files\aol\1126673295\ee\aolsoftware.exe
C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0a\shellmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Opera\Opera.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus.../sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://yahoo.sbc.com/dsl
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://yahoo.sbc.com/dsl
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus.../sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://yahoo.sbc.com/dsl
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by Yahoo!
R3 - URLSearchHook: AOLTBSearch Class - {EA756889-2338-43DB-8F07-D1CA6FB9C90D} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AOL Toolbar 3.0\aoltb.dll
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn3\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn3\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! IE Services Button - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: AOL Toolbar Launcher - {7C554162-8CB7-45A4-B8F4-8EA1C75885F9} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AOL Toolbar 3.0\aoltb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: AOL Toolbar - {DE9C389F-3316-41A7-809B-AA305ED9D922} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AOL Toolbar 3.0\aoltb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn3\yt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [type32] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\type32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pure Networks Port Magic] "C:\PROGRA~1\PURENE~1\PORTMA~1\PortAOL.exe" -Run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PRISMSVR.EXE] "C:\WINDOWS\system32\PRISMSVR.EXE" /APPLY
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Motive SmartBridge] C:\PROGRA~1\SBCSEL~1\SMARTB~1\MotiveSB.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IPInSightMonitor 01] "C:\Program Files\Visual Networks\Visual IP InSight\SBC\IPMon32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IPInSightLAN 01] "C:\Program Files\Visual Networks\Visual IP InSight\SBC\IPClient.exe" -l
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelliPoint] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\point32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InCD] C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOLDialer] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLDial.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HostManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1126673295\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [YBrowser] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\browser\ybrwicon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOL Spyware Protection] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IPHSend] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\IPHSend\IPHSend.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IPInSightMonitor 02] "C:\Program Files\SBC Yahoo!\Connection Manager\IP InSight\IPMon32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [2wSysTray] C:\Program Files\2Wire\2PortalMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!ewido] "C:\Program Files\ewido anti-spyware 4.0\ewido.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Disk Monitor] C:\Program Files\\IC Card Reader Driver v1.8e2\Disk_Monitor.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CaAvTray] "C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust EZ Armor\eTrust EZ Antivirus\CAVTray.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe" -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AOL Fast Start] "C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0a\AOL.EXE" -b
O4 - Global Startup: 2Wire Wireless Client.lnk = C:\Program Files\2Wire 802.11g Wireless\PRISMCFG.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: PI Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\ArcSoft\PhotoImpression 5\PI Monitor.exe
O4 - Global Startup: SBC Self Support Tool.lnk = C:\Program Files\SBC Self Support Tool\bin\matcli.exe
O4 - Global Startup: VIA RAID TOOL.lnk = C:\Program Files\VIA\RAID\raid_tool.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AIM Search - res://C:\Program Files\AIM Toolbar\AIMBar.dll/aimsearch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar Search - c:\program files\aol\aol toolbar 3.0\resources\en-US\local\search.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &SMS - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsms.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\npjpi150_06.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\npjpi150_06.dll
O9 - Extra button: AOL Toolbar - {3369AF0D-62E9-4bda-8103-B4C75499B578} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AOL Toolbar 3.0\aoltb.dll
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\YPager.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\YPager.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .htm: C:\Program Files\Netscape\Netscape Browser\PLUGINS\npTrident.dll
O12 - Plugin for .pdf: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\PLUGINS\nppdf32.dll
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Chat - http://us.chat1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/chat/applet/c381/chat.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Dominoes - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/dot8_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {31B7EB4E-8B4B-11D1-A789-00A0CC6651A8} - http://www.cult3d.com/download/cult.cab
O16 - DPF: {31E68DE2-5548-4B23-88F0-C51E6A0F695E} - https://support.microsoft.com/OAS/ActiveX/odc.cab
O16 - DPF: {4A3CF76B-EC7A-405D-A67D-8DC6B52AB35B} - http://aolcc.aol.com/computercheckup/qdiagcc.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1133387768546
O16 - DPF: {6F750200-1362-4815-A476-88533DE61D0C} (Ofoto Upload Manager Class) - http://cingular.kodakmobile.com/downloads/BUM/BUM_WIN_IE_1/axofupld.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {D18F962A-3722-4B59-B08D-28BB9EB2281E} (PhotosCtrl Class) - http://photos.yahoo.com/ocx/us/yexplorer1_9us.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/web_games/popcap/bejeweled2/popcaploader_v6.cab
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - America Online - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
O23 - Service: AOL TopSpeed Monitor (AOL TopSpeedMonitor) - America Online, Inc - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe
O23 - Service: AOL Spyware Protection Service (AOLService) - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\\aolserv.exe
O23 - Service: ewido anti-spyware 4.0 guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\ewido anti-spyware 4.0\guard.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: InCD Helper (InCDsrv) - AHEAD Software - C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCDsrv.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: WAN Miniport (ATW) Service (WANMiniportService) - America Online, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
O23 - Service: YPCService - Yahoo! Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\YPCSER~1.EXE


----------



## cocoabrotha81 (Jun 17, 2006)

It looks like everything is ok with my computer now. I haven't had any problems since the last HJT and virus scan. Thank you so much for all your help. I really appreciate it.

Patrick


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You can cut back on some of those (04) startup items via start, run, msconfig, startup tab. You don't need all of those programs running each and everytime windows starts.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

I still don't see any antivirus installed though


----------

